# Router inlay



## BOOKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Doing my best on inlay with a router. Anyone willing to share an easy project?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do you have an inlay kit?

MLCS router inlay set

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=router+inlay


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I take the easy way out and buy ready made inlays and strips which then only require some careful routing before gluing into place.


----------

